# Future Outbackers - Nervous Towers



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi!
We are very close to signing the papers on a 2007 23RS. We love it (so far) and the information on this site has been invaluable. Our research has helped us in dealing with the salesman. 
We will be pulling our future 23RS with a 1995 Chevy 4X4 1500 5.7L 3.73 w/towing pkg. We think we can easily pull it off (well, not literally!) but if anyone thinks there is a reason we can't, please speak up now!
We will be ordering the Equalizer hitch and the Prodigy brake controller too. Thanks for pointing us in the direction of RVWholesalers.com.

We look forward to contributing to this forum & meeting some fellow Outbackers!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You'll do fine with the lighter 23 RS and the older tow vehicle. Congrats.

Randy


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

goneflyfishin said:


> Hi!
> We are very close to signing the papers on a 2007 23RS. We love it (so far) and the information on this site has been invaluable. Our research has helped us in dealing with the salesman.
> We will be pulling our future 23RS with a 1995 Chevy 4X4 1500 5.7L 3.73 w/towing pkg. We think we can easily pull it off (well, not literally!) but if anyone thinks there is a reason we can't, please speak up now!
> We will be ordering the Equalizer hitch and the Prodigy brake controller too. Thanks for pointing us in the direction of RVWholesalers.com.
> ...


WELCOME!!!!! Congrats on the camper..

You should be fine.. Just take it easy and make sure the dealer sets up the equalizer correctly. Try not to set any speed records and dont run in overdrive. Also chech the tire pressure on your truck. If it is low this will cause some sway.

Where are you from?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.
Scott


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

We live in Middle Tennesse, just south of Nashville.
We have a 3 year old "wild man". We hope he likes to fly fish as much as we do.

Does anyone know if the trailer brackets that come with the Equalizer fit the 23RS or do we need to get the longer ones (i'm typing for my husband!).

Also, if the 1,000 lb tongue weight and the 1,200 lbs is the same price, why would anyone buy the 1,000 lb Equalizer hitch?

Thanks again!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I pull my 23RS with virtually the same set up that you are going to -- no problems at all --


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You are pushing the limits of the p/u, but it still should tow it ok. Your transmission is the weakest link. make sure it is up to par, with a good tranny cooler and temp guage. I agree with what everyone else is tellin ya.. Welcome and hope you enjoy your new 23rs..








Carey


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

goneflyfishin said:


> We live in Middle Tennesse, just south of Nashville.
> We have a 3 year old "wild man". We hope he likes to fly fish as much as we do.
> 
> Does anyone know if the trailer brackets that come with the Equalizer fit the 23RS or do we need to get the longer ones (i'm typing for my husband!).
> ...


I can not speak to the brackets but as for the WD bars, going with 1200lb bars on a lighter trailer will result in a rougher ride. The 1000lb bars are plenty for your TT. The others are heavier and would be overkill. Welcome and post often.

Jared


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Woohoo! Outback, Prodigy, Equalizer, fully capable TV - you're all set!


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Your going to have a ball. Have fun and I'll see you in the stream.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

You will not regret the Outback.

Scott


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The brackets will work fine.
Go with the 1000 pound bars.
Buy and install a tranny temp gauge.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome goneflyfishin to the outback family
Congrats on the23RS is a nice model 
As far as your tv is should do ok
1000 lb bars will be fine

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congradulation on the new 23RS. Smart people buy Outback trailers and even smater people choose the 23RS









I pull my 23RS with a Tahoe and a 327ci (5.3L) V8 with no problems at all. I tow in the mountains every time I go camping and never have had a problem I can pull a 8% grade at 50mph. I for one don't believe in going to the campground as fast as I can, in CA the max speed towing a trailer is 55mph so i don't go any faster than that.

Good question about the Equal-i-zer bars, I use the 1000lb bars but not sure if 1200 would be ok too. You could ask Equal-i-zer at http://www.equalizerhitch.com/ they would be able to answer that question.

We really love our 23RS.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome!!









We are from So. IL just 4 hrs from Nashville. We were down there camping on New Year's weekend. See ya around.

Jim


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi,
got pretty much the same rig as you folks are considering and we love it!
The 1000 bars work fine for us.
Good luck and welcome!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi goneflyfishin









Welcome to Outbackers!
What a nice model you have chosen








Sounds like you will be set up nicely...Now all you have to do is go and get it








Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!! You will love your Outback and this site!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI~ Welcome to Outbackers.com!!








Your truck should do fine towing the 23RS. It's got the bigger V8, so you're ahead of the game. Why don't you get the dealer to throw in the hitch and all?? That's pretty customary, actually. Make sure when it's hooked up that it's the same height from the ground in front and in back, to help with the sway, too. That was a big problem with my unit. I actually pulled a 27RSDS with a 5.3L V8 with heavy duty towing package on a GMC Sierra extended cab, but it really needed the bigger truck I have now. You are well within your limits, I think, with that engine.
Darlene


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

goneflyfishin,








Welcome to Outbackers.com and congradulations on the new 23RS.









I love my 23RS I know you will too!!
Happy Travels

willie


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hiya, Goneflyfishin'... You're gonna love it. To what the others have said, I would only add that this truck, IIRC, came with 225/75R16 tires. That size is available in numerous load ratings, including P (passenger car) tires. Check to be sure you have at least load range D on the truck, that will help hold down sway a lot as compared to the P225/75R/16's.

If you're new to towing, the first thing to do is get used to the tow vehicle. Do you KNOW where the corners are? Do you know where and how far to crank the wheel to back in to a space? I wondered why I was having such poor luck backing the trailer, until I realized that I had gone from a half ton short bed 2WD with a relatively short turning circle to a 3/4 ton 4WD CC longbed with a turning circle comparable to the QE2. I was astounded when I found I was hitting the space nicely - but it was the one beyond the one I intended to hit. For me, getting comfortable with the truck was the key to dealing with the trailer!

Sluggo


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. Enjoy your new trailer.

Everyone gave you pretty good advice so I don't have anything new to add. Except, go for it.

Mark


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

The main thing is to have fun. One of the neat things about RVing is that it is such a laid back type of activity. Take your time driving there and take your time staying. As long as you take your time and practice your driving and backing skills, you won't have many problems. If you never had a camper before, take it to an empty parking lot and practice backing up streight and then into different spots like you were pulling into a camping spot. Buy or barrow some red cones to mark spots like they were trees because believe me, you will have to park between some trees at campgrounds.

As far as driving, just take it slow and try to remember that you've got a big camper back behind you, sometimes it's easy to forget. Know where you are going to and try to find out the best way to get there.

What I like about camping is that I can keep most of the stuff in the camper that would be needed for a short trip, including some clothes and canned food, and then while I am filling and hooking up the camper, my DW can added any other food or items to the camper and then we are out of there with in the 1/2 hour. Then when we get home, we can wash the clothes and restock the camper so it's ready for the next time.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome and congrats !!! I was the same as far as towing, once you get down the road about 10miles you find out it is better than you thought. TV shoudl do ok, I was not real happy with the 1/2 ton towing in the mountains, but it did do ok.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey, we are pulling a 25RSS with a small V-8 Durango. That has a short wheelbase too, so not the best set up. We have pulled in the mountains and we just take it slow. We do have a new tow vehicle in the plans for this year, but my point it, if I can do a much heavier TT, you will be fine. On top of that, I pull it myself sometimes and I'm a GIRL!!! If I can do it, you can









Don't be nervous, just take your time and when on hills as they say, Whatever gear you take up the hill, use the same one to come down. Go ahead and do the deed. You will never be sorry. Welcome to Outbackers.

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

